
Oceans and Lakes Are Becoming 'Dead Zones' Again - IntronExon
https://undark.org/article/dead-zones-oceans-lakes-coastal-seas/
======
wonderwonder
It will never cease to amaze me how we allow farms, factories and power plants
to dump millions of gallons of toxic chemicals and fertilizers in the same
lakes, rivers and oceans we rely on for food, bathing and drinking water.

Besides the fact that governments allow cancer causing chemicals to flow into
our water tables and rivers, humanity is now going to have to deal with the
massive repercussions of an ocean that is not capable of supporting the bio
mass we rely on for food.

We are quite possibly serving as a solution to the fermi paradox.

~~~
irrational
>an ocean that is not capable of supporting the bio mass we rely on for food.

Honest question, does this just apply to people that eat seafood? For
instance, if I have never eaten seafood, is my own personal food source at
risk? Of course I should be concerned for people that do rely on seafood, but
does the health of the oceans affect the growing of wheat, sugar, beef cattle,
Doritos spices, etc.?

~~~
echlebek
You don't have your own personal food source. Everything is connected.

------
lolive
Waiting for Netflix to produce a TV show to explain that to the people. [And
yes, I really mean it. It is not just sarcasm].

~~~
owlninja
Did you see the first comment on the article?

"How about bioengineering. Look up there are chemical trails being sprayed
everyday over the globe. And no uprising. We need to collectively say stop
enough is enough. Why does everyone care about global warming and not what’s
happening in your skies, believe you me this is part of the warming, part of
the fires in country, as these metallic particles lay atop dry mountain grass,
the sun came being magnified causing more chances of fires. Not to mention the
habitats eating and breathing this in. Everyone is sick all over out country,
it is not a coincidence we are all sick. It’s out environment. Its what’s
being sprayed above you everyday. Just watch the lines. Please."

I like to assume he is joking, but nothing surprises me anymore!

~~~
IntronExon
Not a joke sadly, just another “Chemtrail” conspiracy theorist. If you really
want to dive headfirst into the intersection of the internet and untreated
delusional disorders though, google keywords like “Orgone” and “Cloudbusters.”

I just try to remind myself that there are probably no more crazy people today
than a few decades ago, it’s just that everyone has an international megaphone
today.

~~~
interfixus
Strictly speaking, there are a few billion more people today than a few
decades ago. Hence presumably also more crazies.

~~~
IntronExon
That isn’t what I meant, but arguably it is what I said, so thanks for the
correction.

~~~
interfixus
I know it isn't. But it certainly is a valid consideration re. dying oceans
and the whole sorry kaboodle.

The human population of planet Earth has probably slightly more than doubled
in my lifetime.

